# A resumé conundrum



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

I am currently looking for a new job, and am looking to return to retail or restaurant management, or some other customer service-related position. My three most recent jobs were with commercial ambulance companies as an EMT. Because my resumé is in reverse chronological order, these positions appear first. I've been having a very difficult time of it, and I'm wondering if part of the problem is my resumé. Specifically, I wonder if maybe some employers, who are looking to fill a management or customer service position, see "EMT" once or twice and start to wonder why I've applied for the job, and by the third time they see "EMT" they just give up and discard my application without ever even seeing my years of management and customer service experience prior to the EMT positions.

Is there an acceptable way to reformat my resumé so that the appropriate experience appears first?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm not aware of any iron clad rule that prior experience be listed in chronological order. It's your resume. Arrange it however you think it best presents your case. For example, why not list your job specific past experience under a separate heading from your other prior job experience? You're trying to sell yourself, not your resume.

Cruiser


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

No need to change the order of your experience, I wouldn't think. You should be able to effectively spotlight your relevant experience/accomplishments within the *cover letter* and in the *Summary* section of your resume.

If you can keep the resume to 1 page, they will go to that employment experience that will blow them away, of course.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

"I have arranged this resume to highlight the work that has been most rewarding, most meaningful and, I believe, most applicable to the position you look to fill. The actual chronological order follows." 

Or:

"Gimme this job or I'm gonna blow my head off, right now, right in front of you."


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> "Gimme this job or I'm gonna blow my head off, right now, right in front of you."


I tried that approach once; it didn't work. Thankfully my aim was off (probably because I had been out drinking all night and was still hung over), and all I blew off was the hair on top of my head.

Cruiser


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> I tried that approach once; it didn't work. Thankfully my aim was off (probably because I had been out drinking all night and was still hung over), and all I blew off was the hair on top of my head.
> 
> Cruiser


Blowing off the interviewer may have garnered more favorable results!!

Bada Bing!!

Oh, on the resume, the cover letter will clear it all up.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

JJR512:

Use a "Functional" organized resume instead of "Chronological":
*Chronological*

Most traditional format, identifying information beginning with the most recent events listed first under each heading. Titles and organizations are prominent and duties and accomplishments within these positions are listed beneath. Good choice for candidates with work experience relevant to their career goal. 

Advantage: Emphasizes advancement/growth, easy to read and write, traditional.
Disadvantage: Dramatizes short-term employment, shows gaps in
employment, may be repetitious if tasks are similar among positions,
and is dependent on past experience.
*Functional*

Focuses on skills, aptitudes and qualities that can be applied to a number of situations and may come from both paid work, activities and volunteer involvement. Skills are organized into categories that tell employers what you can do for them. (Leadership, Computer Expertise, Editing, and/or Research). Good for candidates whose employment or academic background are not related to their career interests. 

Advantage: Maximizes your skills areas without being tied to "paid work", eliminates repetition of similar job tasks, de-emphasizes gaps in employment.
Disadvantage: Not as universally welcome to employers, plays down direct experience with employer, more challenging to construct.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I organized my resume with the most relevant first. It seemed to work really well, although during the interviews there was some confusion that was easily cleared up. Frequently they would go, "So you're working at Company X right now" even though the dates say something like June 2009-August 2009.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Do you think it wise to even list an employer for whom you worked only two months, unless it were maybe a political campaign or something with a generally accepted short time line?


----------



## chamjoe (Oct 26, 2009)

+1 vote for switching the order. maybe list EMT under relevant experience and not as an actual job if it was so short term? We are in the age where just about any job requires a cover letter to put you above the rest.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

It wasn't "short term" though. It was three years, and more importantly, it was the last three years, so part of my concern was that by not putting it first, it might appear at first glance that I haven't had a job for the last three years.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

By chance, were you an EMT team lead, that would qualify as management in my book. Also, when it comes to customer service, if you were saving my life, I'd consider that pretty damn good customer service.  As an EMT did you just extract the customer from the wreckage and load them in the ambulance, or did you interact with family, or even the media? All would qualify as customer service. Adjust your resume to address the target audience.

Andy B.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

_I_ understand the customer service aspects of the job, the problem is that most employers or hiring managers don't. Especially if it's for a management position.


----------



## Pirendeus (Jul 17, 2009)

I would emphasize the management/customer service aspect of the emt job, but I would have no qualms putting other jobs first on my resume, either.


----------



## realbrineshrimp (Jun 28, 2010)

Pirendeus said:


> I would emphasize the management/customer service aspect of the emt job, but I would have no qualms putting other jobs first on my resume, either.


Pretty much this.

While a function resume or whatever is fine, if you're applying to a retail or restaurant management position they probably won't be interested in any technical aspect of whatever of your EMT job. Without looking at your resume I would tell you to make sure that it is tailor to the job you're applying for. If you have a job posting from whatever job you're applying to and it has a list of requirements think about one of your responsibilities from your EMT job that would fulfill that requirement then write that down as a bullet point.

While this is a lot more work then a generic resume, it in my opinion definitely shows interest and having all the requirements included in your responsibilities should make you a more attractive candidate.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

realbrineshrimp said:


> Pretty much this.
> 
> While a function resume or whatever is fine, if you're applying to a retail or restaurant management position they probably won't be interested in any technical aspect of whatever of your EMT job. Without looking at your resume I would tell you to make sure that it is tailor to the job you're applying for. If you have a job posting from whatever job you're applying to and it has a list of requirements think about one of your responsibilities from your EMT job that would fulfill that requirement then write that down as a bullet point.
> 
> While this is a lot more work then a generic resume, it in my opinion definitely shows interest and having all the requirements included in your responsibilities should make you a more attractive candidate.


That's what I was thinking, but you stated it better than I. 
You don't want to put down, "I was an EMT and managed the team", you want to put "I was a manager of a team of skilled EMTs". Then detail some of your management skills and functions you did. Don't emphasize EMT-specific duties, as that won't be what the hiring manager is looking for. And then so-on for customer service duties and other responsibilities.

One point you may want to emphasize, is if you are still certified for CPR and other life-saving skills, or even if you are a certified instructor. I think it would be a positive point to tell the hiring manager that you would be a valued member of the team with advanced first aid training and certifications.

Andy B.


----------



## njkyle (Oct 11, 2009)

This is just nitpicking (one of the more pleasurable art forms) but I usually spell resumé either with two acute accents (résumé) or none. Of course, with two accents, you might not like the pronunciation of the word (rayzoomay). It may be that all three variations are permissible in North America, but it is best not to amuse a french Canadian in an interview.


----------

